# Definition of Reining



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

My friend is doing a research paper on Dressage vs. Reining, comparing and contrasting the two.

What would your definitions of reining be?


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Suggest your friend Googles "reining." 

There is so much information that can be used as reference - descriptions, rules, organizations, performance records.

No use in your doing research for your friend if your friend has a computer.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

According to NRHA To rein a horse is for the horse to be willing guided with little to no apparent effort.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Reining- A combination of horse and rider working together making a effortless pattern.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

To me, reining is the western form of dressage. They are very different, but also very alike. The elite among them compete with little to no visible cues, and these horses are true athletes. You cannot tell me there is no thrill in competing, and just performing the manuvers. It's amazing.

The differences are that reining is preferred on a loose rein, with the horses head in a natural position, though that is becoming somewhat corrupted. Ugh. But anyway, dressage has more contact between horse and the riders hands. Dressage saddles are also closer to the horse.

Sorry for the suckish reply, I can't type tonight apparently and I am super tired. =)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ thats was a great way of putting it!!


----------

